# DriftKat.com back up and running



## alkemyst (May 21, 2004)

No one let me know it stopped working....there were a lot of people hitting it though.

Anyway...for those that know, sorry but coilovers and cat-backs are going to be the limit of my listings for now. When I owned my own business I operated from a home office it was easy to update the site...but having all that free time was why I am now back into a regular career.

For those that don't know: DriftKat.com shows every model 240sx, specs, various details, a listing of all coilovers and cat-backs available, pics of mine , some links.

Got something to add, let me know....something wrong please let me know too.

I am cross-posting this across the 240SX sites...sorry if you read it more than once. I am only supplying info, I do not sell anything.

go there NOW! 

Å


----------



## spooky240kid (Mar 22, 2005)

wow! :thumbup: ive never seen that site b4. Its bookmarked now!! Great site, and great info. Thanks! Very clean 240, by the way. Nice!


----------



## Sypher0725 (Jan 18, 2005)

good site. ill add to favorites also


----------

